# Trying to find out if body kit(?) is available



## NissanConvert (Aug 22, 2003)

I came across a few pics (Extreme Dimensions) - a gunmetal grey 91-94 Sentra w/ a Skyline type body conversion. I noticed the side skirts and rear valance are for sale. I noticed that the skirts do not include the fenders. Now is this a strictly custom kit? (Meaning, I would have to get a custom fenders done?) Or is the entire kit available (including the skyline front end)? Please help - I HAVE searched all the other threads on this board and only came up with someone else asking about the kit (with no resolution).

Thanks for all your help in advance!


----------



## 1810 (Aug 17, 2003)

*Bodykit*

Hey buddy you know what that kit is distributed everywhere meaning the fenders are for the sentra and NEED to be used to match the front. I've seen the front personally and the front sticks out without the front fenders. Other than that the sideskirts and the back need no fenders. I want this kit also but thinking twice because first of all it hangs reeeaaaaaaaaallll low and once you lower the car basicaly you wont make it around dips. The front I admit is bad asss but keep it simple cuz dont ruin the look of the classic b13 dogg its rare you'll find one these days. Plus who knows... crack in a few months or just be tired of the kit like I many cats. Got it.

Rj Reyes
GrabOn
www.grabon.biz


----------



## NissanConvert (Aug 22, 2003)

Hmmmm..... Those widebody fenders; are they custom or are they specific for the b13's? And is it a complete kit????? 

BTW, I also saw the pics on GTP.....

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Modernmav (Jul 2, 2003)

you can buy the whole kit front, fenders and everything else from Streetweapon Composites ( www.streetweaponkits.com ) , i priced it and i think it comes to around 11-1200 not including shipping.
mav


----------



## NissanConvert (Aug 22, 2003)

*Dammit! I can't see it...*

Anyone know where I can find this elusive kit????

AT LEAST the front bumper!!!!!!!!!


----------

